# Abzockerfirma



## Headhunter (7 September 2010)

Hi Zusammen,

ich will 'ne richtig krasse Abzockerfirma aufmachen, sagen wir so, dass ich in einem Monat nach Dubai auswandern kann.

Jemand 'ne Idee? Ist die Idee gut, beteilige ich denjenigen auch.


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 September 2010)

*AW: Abzockerfirma*



Headhunter schrieb:


> ...'ne richtig krasse Abzockerfirma aufmachen, ...dass ich in einem Monat nach Dubai auswandern kann.


Das ist etwas hoch gegriffen, aber Ideen gibt's doch genug...
Wie wäre das?


----------



## Headhunter (7 September 2010)

*AW: Abzockerfirma*

Nicht schlecht, nicht schlecht....

Aber ich glaube ich mache hier einfach mal ein paar Lastschriften fertig, merkt doch eh keine Sau.


----------



## sascha (8 September 2010)

*AW: Abzockerfirma*

Mach doch einfach irgendein Internet-Portal auf und versprich den Download von Software. Schreib irgendwo ins Kleingedruckte was von Kostenpflicht. Dann noch eine Briefkastenfirma in GB oder auf einer Südsee-Insel gründen (Briefkasten genügt), ein bisschen Werbung bei Google einbuchen, drei oder vier Drohbriefe als Muster aufsetzen - und einen gemieteten, einschlägigen Inkassobuzen. Schon kann das Kassieren losgehen...


----------



## Headhunter (16 September 2010)

*AW: Abzockerfirma*

Ich rufe wahllos Leute an, frage ob sie weiter an DEM Gewinnspiel teilnehmen wollen. 

Vernehme ich ein: ,,Leck mich am Arsch mit dem Scheiß" buche ich denen am nächsten Tag 96,- EUR vom Konto ab. (weil ich habe nämlich verstanden: ,,ja, das läuft ab, ich weiß)....ha.

Genial wenn ich so drüber nachdenke.


----------



## Antiscammer (16 September 2010)

*AW: Abzockerfirma*

Geh bei dem Zuger Ferkel in die Lehre, der hat da schon was besseres.
Mehr sog I ned.


----------



## Headhunter (16 September 2010)

*AW: Abzockerfirma*

Was ich ja so ,,genial" finde. Den Idioten passiert noch nicht mal was. 

Wozu sitze ich eigentlich 8 Stunden am Tag im Büro wenn man auch einfacher Geld verdienen/erschleichen kann?

Na ja, ich denke weiter drauf rum


----------



## webwatcher (16 September 2010)

*AW: Abzockerfirma*



Headhunter schrieb:


> Den Idioten passiert noch nicht mal was.


Als Idioten würde ich sie nicht bezeichen. Sehr clevere Gauner, die  das 
Abzockerparadies Deutschland  für sich   ausbeuten 
>> Deutschland ist ein Abzockerparadies. Wie kommt das? - Antispam e. V.


----------



## TargaTim (16 September 2010)

*AW: Abzockerfirma*

Tja, wo das Geld ist...


----------

